# White spots on goat ears?



## VCK1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am new here so if this question is stupid, please, forgive me. I have 3 small goats. All 3 are less than a year old. Two are ND/? mix and the 3rd is a ND/Pygmy mix. Two females and a wether. In the past two weeks, I have noticed white, slightly raised spots on the wethers ears. The females do not have any spots. I have checked all 3 goats from head to toe and I cannot SEE any bugs on them. All of the goats are up-to-date on their shots and worming. The spots do not appear to hurt (he lets me look at the them and handle his ears) and they are not getting bigger. They do not appear to bother him in the least bit but they bother me! Does anyone know what this might be and/or what is causing it? Am I allowed to panic here or is this something simple? BTW there are precisely three of these spots.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Can you take a picture & post it here, might help to figure out exactly it is? 
Also are they kinda crusty & raised a little? If so my guess would be mites.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

External Parasites of the Goat - Mites

Here is a link that describes the different kinds of mites. If you google Mites on a goat you will find all kinds of pictures too.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

If it is mites (and goats get mange mites, and it will start on the ears), just dose the area that you see the bumps with Ivomectin Pour-On.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! You will find the goatie forum a very friendly and great place to be! One thing though! YOU HAVE TO POST PICTURES, or you don't really have goats. No one will believe you! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My horse got one of those in his ears...I figured it was fungal so put MTG on it. 
Thanks for reminding me because I forgot all about it! I'll have to check on that today.
Are the spots on the inside or outside??

Oh and WELCOME! no question is stupid here! (except some of mine )


----------



## VCK1 (Aug 29, 2012)

DUNROVEN: people pretend to have goats??!! Considering that every person I know has offered to contribute to the you-seriously-need-therapy-fund because I have goats, that would never have occured to me! LOL Anyway, I would love to post pictures but after an hour of reading about HOW to post pictures - I still haven't figured it out. I will work on it!

MINELSON: They are on the outside of the ear. The inside of the ears are nice and clean.

Everyone else, I looked through a ton of truly disgusting pictures but I don't see anything even remotely similar. I think that I will treat all 3 of them for mites and see what happens.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome! Are they crusty or pimply with pus inside? Goats sure can get some interesting skin issues. Do they have loose minerals available free choice? That seems to help prevent a lot of them.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You can put athlete's foot stuff on it too just in case it is a fungus.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They've changed it & made it much easier for us to post pictures now.

Just scroll down to just below the box where you want to post & click on Manage attachments. Then upload the pictures you want to post there. Works so much better than before when we had to use a photo site & copy & paste them here.


----------

